
Text tools set – check and feedback - kiryl
http://countwordsfree.com
======
kiryl
Would appreciate any feedback and recommendation for improvements about this
web site. Site contains free services to manipulate with text, xml and json as
well as the tiny prototype for type speed checking. Thanx.

